# What's the point of ignore lists?



## zimzum42 (28 Jun 2008)

Ignore List goes against the whole idea of a forum, surely?

What's the point of it, it's counter-productive. Also it seems a bit childish - "I don't like what you say so I'm going to cover my ears and whistle"

And it means that some threads develop in a very strange way, you ask a valid question and never get a reply, etc.....


I reckon they should be done away with....


----------



## domtyler (28 Jun 2008)

I totally understand where you're coming from, I have experienced the frustration first-hand (Hi Gary! ). On the other hand there are people who really do deserve to be totally ignored and in these cases it is good to be able to whack 'em on there. Even if it's temporary.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (28 Jun 2008)

Never used one - I always find it quite amusing to see what drivel some pretentious pr*cks spout as 'fact'.... I'd feel like I was missing out if I put them on ignore.


----------



## yenrod (28 Jun 2008)

>And it means that some threads develop in a very strange way, you ask a valid question and never get a reply, etc.....

I routinely converse with certain 'people' but never get a reply ! - Pat Stevens is namely one of them....


----------



## Abitrary (29 Jun 2008)

Ignore lists can't work simply because the posters that people claim to ignore are in fact the ones they are most inclined to read. Some sort of neurotic control mechanism if you ask me.

Almost like putting a padlock on the fridge and hiding the key.


----------



## mickle (29 Jun 2008)

No. It's like putting a padlock on the fridge and hiding the key in the freezer.
I think we should keep it, I've just started using it and find it reduces my blood pressure.


----------



## asterix (29 Jun 2008)

It's heat/kitchen thing IMO


----------



## yello (29 Jun 2008)

I don't use it, but some do. Therefore I say keep it. 

Why people put others on their ignore list is their concern.


----------



## Andy in Sig (29 Jun 2008)

I don't use it as I would hate to miss any reasonable ideas which even loonies occasionally come up with. There is only one forum member I completely ignore, in the sense of refusing to reply to posts directed to me personally, but that was because of his insulting behaviour and not simply because he is a knob.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 Jun 2008)

I never used to use them. But once I did (just for a couple of people), it was really quite worthwhile. There are some people it is not actually worth listening to. Really.


----------



## Keith Oates (29 Jun 2008)

I haven't used it yet but there are posts from some people I usually pass over or at best give a cursory glance!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yenrod (29 Jun 2008)

Keith Oates said:


> I haven't used it yet but there are posts from some people I usually pass over or at best give a cursory glance!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



This is great example Keith of why an Ignore List is not essential.

I definately think its a GREAT IDEA to be rid of it.

Great thread by Zim'lad.


----------



## Panter (29 Jun 2008)

I must admit I don't use it and don't see the point of it but I voted No as it should be peoples choice to use it if they wish.


----------



## spire (30 Jun 2008)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I never used to use them. But once I did (just for a couple of people), it was really quite worthwhile. There are some people it is not actually worth listening to. Really.



Mao and Stalin agreed with this viewpoint.


----------



## John the Monkey (30 Jun 2008)

spire said:


> Mao and Stalin agreed with this viewpoint.



Blimey!

In the small world of internet fora, a leisure activity for most, I don't see the harm in being able to ignore people who make the experience of being here less fun. I don't use them personally, but I can understand why people do.


----------



## GaryA (30 Jun 2008)

spire said:


> Mao and Stalin agreed with this viewpoint.



Silly analogy Spire

Before i bunged people in my ignore list have they been given the benefit of the doubt countless times to show to all and sundry why they themselves: 
Ignore facts
Ignore evidence
Ignore rationality
Ignore reality
Ignore good manners (by repeatedly posting groundless prejudice) 
Ignore books
Ignore any evidence which conflicts with their prior prejudice/ideas
Ignore education
Ignore wisdom
Ignore psychological insights

Given the overwhelming amount of blind prejudice displayed by these people (and we all know who they are) it is they you should be comparing to Mao and Stalin not the people who are doing the equivalent of switching off the radio when a gormless racist gonk gets on the phone-in show...........


----------



## spire (30 Jun 2008)

Go on, Gaz, spell out who's on your list!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (30 Jun 2008)

Spire, that one was a bit pathetic even for you. Are you sure you didn't miss out Hitler and Pol Pot?


----------



## Speicher (30 Jun 2008)

Before replying to this poll, I thought I would try out the ignore list. There is someone who IMHO has been given the benefit of the doubt about nine trillion times. So I have put them on it.

It shows they have said something, and the people who post later seem to summarise the content, without me bothering to read it in full. It is, as Gary Askwith says, like switching the radio off.


----------



## User482 (30 Jun 2008)

There are a few people on this forum who I rarely agree with on anything, but the only one on my ignore list is SimonCC, as he is the only one inherently incapable of responding to anything that his put to him. I see the ignore list as a very useful feature for avoiding those who do not wish to have a debate.


----------



## Smeggers (30 Jun 2008)

User482 said:


> There are a few people on this forum who I rarely agree with on anything, .


Back at ya baby


----------



## domtyler (30 Jun 2008)

User482 said:


> There are a few people on this forum who I rarely agree with on anything, but the only one on my ignore list is SimonCC, as he is the only one inherently incapable of responding to anything that his put to him. I see the ignore list as a very useful feature for avoiding those who do not wish to have a debate.



That is sad then as you are missing out on some cracking posts. Give him another go and try and see a lighter side of things for a change.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (30 Jun 2008)

He amuses me with his gibberish, raving loony like rants about the BBC.

I imagine his blood pressure must be sky high.

Wouldn't dream of putting him on any ignore list - you simply can't get entertainment of the like that some people provide on here and other forums (fora?).

Each to their own though - if you wish to use it then by all means, do.


----------



## User482 (30 Jun 2008)

domtyler said:


> That is sad then as you are missing out on some cracking posts. Give him another go and try and see a lighter side of things for a change.



He just repeats the same obsessions over and over - I took him off the list a while back to see if anything had changed - guess what?


----------



## User482 (30 Jun 2008)

Smeggers said:


> Back at ya baby



Well, quite . But then you've made some thoughtful posts on the chicken debate, and Spire (whose politics are diametrically opposed to mine) has some interesting things to say about the environment. So I would have missed out if I had put you two on an ignore list.


----------



## GaryA (30 Jun 2008)

User482 said:


> Well, quite . But then you've made some thoughtful posts on the chicken debate, and Spire (whose politics are diametrically opposed to mine) has some interesting things to say about the environment. So I would have missed out if I had put you two on an ignore list.



Same with me..its not about political opposites as such but more about having a redeeming feature..only those who i cannot see any redeeming features remain in my list... i am, believe it or not, a very tolerant person


----------



## Yellow Fang (30 Jun 2008)

I haven't felt the need to put anyone on the ignore list yet, but there was one character on the old C+ forum for whom I would have loved to have this this facility. I would have liked the full Stalinist version which completely eradicated all evidence of his existance.


----------



## summerdays (30 Jun 2008)

Keep them... I've only used it once but it calms you down.


----------



## Arch (30 Jun 2008)

yenrod said:


> >And it means that some threads develop in a very strange way, you ask a valid question and never get a reply, etc.....
> 
> I routinely converse with certain 'people' but never get a reply ! - Pat Stevens is namely one of them....



I'm interested to know why you think Patrick is 'people'. Don't you believe he exists? I can assure you he does, I've met him..

Maybe he just doesn't respond to people who shorten his name...

I don't have an ignore list, but don't see why other poeple shouldn't, so I say keep them.


----------



## dantheman (30 Jun 2008)

yello said:


> I don't use it, but some do. Therefore I say keep it.
> 
> Why people put others on their ignore list is their concern.



+1..


----------



## Abitrary (30 Jun 2008)

User482 said:


> There are a few people on this forum who I rarely agree with on anything, but the only one on my ignore list is SimonCC, as he is the only one inherently incapable of responding to anything that his put to him. I see the ignore list as a very useful feature for avoiding those who do not wish to have a debate.



Can you not see that using such malign tactics to fight him simply makes him stronger? He feeds off this energy.

The only way you stand a chance of vanquishing him is to proffer him what he least expects - love and kindness.


----------



## Danny (1 Jul 2008)

What does the ignore list actually do?

Does it litterally hide posts from people you don't like?


----------



## domtyler (1 Jul 2008)

Abitrary said:


> Can you not see that using such malign tactics to fight him simply makes him stronger? He feeds off this energy.
> 
> The only way you stand a chance of vanquishing him is to proffer him what he least expects - love and kindness.



Maybe we should make today "Love Simon Day"?


----------



## domtyler (1 Jul 2008)

Dannyg said:


> What does the ignore list actually do?
> 
> Does it litterally hide posts from people you don't like?



Yup, that just about sums it up.


----------



## LLB (1 Jul 2008)

mickle said:


> No. It's like putting a padlock on the fridge and hiding the key in the freezer.
> I think we should keep it, I've just started using it and find it reduces my blood pressure.


.


----------



## theclaud (1 Jul 2008)

Abitrary said:


> Can you not see that using such malign tactics to fight him simply makes him stronger? He feeds off this energy.



Is he Obi Wan Kenobi or something?

I can't stand him, but he does do a very good line in sarcasm which occasionally produces some gems. He stays off my ignore list for that reason. I have sometimes suspected I'm on his, and was disappointed to find otherwise. There is only one person on mine, but his inclusion is entirley justified and I am happy that the function is there.


----------



## Disgruntled Goat (1 Jul 2008)

Oh the irony.


----------



## LLB (1 Jul 2008)

theclaud said:


> Is he Obi Wan Kenobi or something?
> 
> I can't stand him, but he does do a very good line in sarcasm which occasionally produces some gems. He stays off my ignore list for that reason. I have sometimes suspected I'm on his, and was disappointed to find otherwise. There is only one person on mine, but his inclusion is entirley justified and I am happy that the function is there.



That isn't me then


----------



## theclaud (1 Jul 2008)

Did somebody say something?


----------



## domtyler (1 Jul 2008)

linfordlunchbox said:


> That isn't me then



Doubt it, I think it is fairly safe to say that she has some kind of feelings for you.


----------



## LLB (1 Jul 2008)

theclaud said:


> Did somebody say something?



Shout louder, I can't hear you either B)


----------



## CopperBrompton (1 Jul 2008)

I don't understand the premise of the thread. Nobody is forced to use ignore lists; those who want to use them are free to do so, those who don't want to use them are free not to, everyone gets what they want.

Why would we want to change that?

Ben


----------



## Danny (1 Jul 2008)

domtyler said:


> Yup, that just about sums it up.


Excellent - was able to hide all Dom's posts with a few simple mouse clicks


----------



## theclaud (1 Jul 2008)

domtyler said:


> Doubt it, I think it is fairly safe to say that she has some kind of feelings for you.



Just don't ask me _what_ kind.

I would regard it as rude to ignore Lunchbox as I have sometimes deliberately engaged him in debate - in other words there is some give and take. The person on my list is someone who hurled abuse at me out of the blue. He's vile, but only seems to pop up now and again, and usually makes one objectionable post and then retreats in a cowardly fashion.


----------



## GaryA (1 Jul 2008)

Shame there is no software feature which could block the drivel from a person on ones ignorant list being shown when some unfortunate pulls it out of ones box...but then again if they ever changed you would not know, but of course they never do, do they?


----------



## Abitrary (2 Jul 2008)

Gary Askwith said:


> Shame there is no software feature which could block the drivel from a person on ones ignorant list being shown when some unfortunate pulls it out of ones box...but then again if they ever changed you would not know, *but of course they never do, do they*?



This is a quite an irrational and uneducated presumption. Of course people change, you just have to open your mind.


----------



## Smeggers (2 Jul 2008)

Ignore lists are just an excuse for people to say, "yes, I have people on my ignore list", thus causing everyone else to wonder who, thus making the person of the original statement feel morally superior.

However, being as this is only a virtual world, those trying to boost their cyber-egos are really quite sad.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (2 Jul 2008)

Smeggers said:


> Ignore lists are just an excuse for people to say, "yes, I have people on my ignore list", thus causing everyone else to wonder who, thus making the person of the original statement feel morally superior.
> 
> However, being as this is only a virtual world, those trying to boost their cyber-egos are really quite sad.



The people on my ignore know who they are because I have told them, and in public. What they or anyone else thinks about that is their business! The people concerned can always PM me if they think I am wrong - but I doubt it actually matters to them anyway.


----------



## mickle (2 Jul 2008)

Smeggers said:


> Ignore lists are just an excuse for people to say, "yes, I have people on my ignore list", thus causing everyone else to wonder who, thus making the person of the original statement feel morally superior.
> 
> However, being as this is only a virtual world, those trying to boost their cyber-egos are really quite sad.



If you have people on your ignore list but don't mention it?


----------



## GaryA (2 Jul 2008)

Abitrary said:


> This is a quite an irrational and uneducated presumption. Of course people change, you just have to open your mind.



My mind is _wide_ open theirs are firmly closed due to irrational and uneducated assumptions.


----------



## Smeggers (2 Jul 2008)

mickle said:


> If you have people on your ignore list but don't mention it?



"Double Bluff" vs. "I'm not that Sad". Make you're own mind up!


----------



## spire (2 Jul 2008)

It would be great fun if everybody had to publish the list of those they are ignoring!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (2 Jul 2008)

Simoncc and MrHippo - the former because I have heard everything he has to say at least twice already and he doesn't actually want to have a conversation just talk at people, and the latter because he's generally only ever been ignorant, nasty and rude (at least to me). It is not a nice combination.


----------



## GaryA (2 Jul 2008)

Nothing to hide; Bonj, domtyler, simoncc, gavintc, the paramedic
for reasons of willful ignorance or personal irritation
I did have abitary in but when he got rid of that nerdy avator i unclicked


----------



## spire (2 Jul 2008)

Well done, FM and GA.

Come on you others – 'fess up!


----------



## summerdays (2 Jul 2008)

OK - Simoncc (for his black/white attitude to the public sector).


----------



## theclaud (2 Jul 2008)

spire said:


> Well done, FM and GA.
> 
> Come on you others – 'fess up!




OK - it's not a secret. Trustysteed's on mine. Have toyed with adding SimonCC .


----------



## mickle (2 Jul 2008)

SimonCC, Limpfordbiscuit, DomTyler. I just cannot be arsed.
Bonj is too entertaining to ignore.
There are one or two others who came close to being included but since they each have a redeeming feature and don't actually drive me up the wall....

Works for me.


----------



## mickle (2 Jul 2008)

spire said:


> Well done, FM and GA.
> 
> Come on you others – 'fess up!



And your list Spire?


----------



## theclaud (2 Jul 2008)

I've just added simoncc. It feels good.


----------



## mickle (2 Jul 2008)

theclaud said:


> I've just added simoncc. It feels good.



Yeah it really does, like a weight lifting.


----------



## zimzum42 (2 Jul 2008)

no one on mine. I know that I'm on Spindrift's, but I was already aware that he wasn't listening to anyone but himself.....


----------



## User482 (2 Jul 2008)

spire said:


> Well done, FM and GA.
> 
> Come on you others – 'fess up!



Just SimonCC on mine. I suppose there's the vanishingly remote possibility that I'm missing out on something other than repetitive moaning, but it's a risk I'm happy to live with.


----------



## zimzum42 (2 Jul 2008)

Is Simon CC the most ignored person on this forum?


----------



## theclaud (2 Jul 2008)

On a more positive note, anyone use the Buddy List? What does it do - frame the posts of people you particularly like with balloons and roses? Send occasional automatic "theclaud still thinks you're pretty cool" emails to the top 5? And if so, does anyone have simoncc on theirs?


----------



## GaryA (2 Jul 2008)

zimzum42 said:


> Is Simon CC the most ignored person on this forum?



By overwhelming consensus he seems to be regarded as the most willfully ignorant-and thats being generous


----------



## Smeggers (2 Jul 2008)

No-one on mine.

I sometimes find the repetition of SImonCC amusing. Its like reading an English comprehension exam. Is he really autistic or am I not allowed to say that?

(No offense simoncc - sometimes there's a point in there somewhere and this place would be more boring without you!!!)


----------



## theclaud (2 Jul 2008)

Smeggers said:


> No-one on mine.
> 
> I sometimes find the repetition of SImonCC amusing. Its like reading an English comprehension exam. Is he really autistic or am I not allowed to say that?
> 
> (No offense simoncc - sometimes there's a point in there somewhere and this place would be more boring without you!!!)



Don't worry - I expect he thinks autism is an imaginary condition invented by peeceegawnmad green middle-class bbc-watching liberals...


----------



## mickle (2 Jul 2008)

theclaud said:


> On a more positive note, anyone use the Buddy List? What does it do - frame the posts of people you particularly like with balloons and roses? Send occasional automatic "theclaud still thinks you're pretty cool" emails to the top 5? And if so, does anyone have simoncc on theirs?



You're now on mine. Experimental purposes only of course, I'm not a stalker or owt.


----------



## theclaud (2 Jul 2008)

mickle said:


> You're now on mine. Experimental purposes only of course, I'm not a stalker or owt.



OK. Let me know what happens at your end (!) I've not received any gushing PMs yet though.


----------



## mickle (2 Jul 2008)

Nothing happened. How disappointing.


----------



## theclaud (2 Jul 2008)

Maybe it only happens on a Friday or something. I shall await the developments with interest.


----------



## mickle (2 Jul 2008)

*sighs wistfully*


----------



## theclaud (2 Jul 2008)

Something's happened! I put you on my list and now a little "+" appears next to your username when I view homepage. Amazing. Shirley that can't be all? I'm going to put some more people on...


----------



## Cycling Naturalist (2 Jul 2008)

I'm running this test to see if I'm on theclaud's list. Don't tell her, but I've arranged for her to be kidnapped tonight and sold off into slavery.


----------



## mickle (2 Jul 2008)

How much you asking?


----------



## theclaud (2 Jul 2008)

Patrick Stevens said:


> I'm running this test to see if I'm on theclaud's list. Don't tell her, but I've arranged for her to be kidnapped tonight and sold off into slavery.



What test's that then? Don't get excited - you're on it, but so is Redders and a fair few others. My homepage now looks like Passchendaele with all the little +s. I hope none of them hate me. I think I'm compensating for the loneliness of being the last one at work...

Anyway, I'd better be vigilant on the way home .


----------



## Flying_Monkey (2 Jul 2008)

Smeggers said:


> I sometimes find the repetition of SImonCC amusing. Its like reading an English comprehension exam. Is he really autistic or am I not allowed to say that?



I did for the first few months. By the second year, it became a bit trying...


----------



## Abitrary (2 Jul 2008)

zimzum42 said:


> Is Simon CC the most ignored person on this forum?



Simon can be a bit dogmatic sometimes, but these hateful admissions about ignore lists amount to nothing short of cyber-bullying.

http://yp.direct.gov.uk/cyberbullying/

If this was the US, he could sue for this. But I'm sure he's bigger than that... unlike some of you lot.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (2 Jul 2008)

Abitrary said:


> Simon can be a bit dogmatic sometimes, but these hateful admissions about ignore lists amount to nothing short of cyber-bullying.



So we're not allowed to find his constant barrage of deliberately ignorant selfishness offensive and wearying?

People sometimes find me pretentious, pompous and boring. I know because they tell me openly on the forum. I live with it, as we all have to live by the words we produce here. 

He doesn't need you to defend him.


----------



## Abitrary (2 Jul 2008)

Flying_Monkey said:


> So we're not allowed to find his constant barrage of deliberately ignorant selfishness offensive and wearying?
> 
> People sometimes find me pretentious, pompous and boring. I know because they tell me openly on the forum. I live with it, as we all have to live by the words we produce here.
> 
> He doesn't need you to defend him.



http://www.need2know.co.uk/relationships/bullying/article.html/id=1131


----------



## Flying_Monkey (2 Jul 2008)

Abitrary said:


> http://www.need2know.co.uk/relationships/bullying/article.html/id=1131



Please try to make a proper argument rather than just posting links to sites for teenagers, or I can't take you seriously. We are adults here. 

And, BTW, the one person who will totally reject the modern fashion for terms like cyber-bullying, and people being offended on someone else's behalf is simoncc. You don't know his online persona very well if you think you are doing him a favour.


----------



## Abitrary (2 Jul 2008)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Please try to make a proper argument rather than just posting links to sites for teenagers, or I can't take you seriously. We are adults here.
> 
> And, BTW, the one person who will totally reject the modern fashion for terms like cyber-bullying, and people being offended on someone else's behalf is simoncc. You don't know his online persona very well if you think you are doing him a favour.



*Why do cyberbullies do it?*

There’s no simple answer for why some people choose to cause pain to others by bullying them. There are lots of possible reasons, but here are some common ones:

it can be simply a case of someone being in the wrong place at the wrong time and allowing themselves to be easily intimidated
some people who cyberbully think that they won’t get caught if they do it on a mobile phone or on the internet
the people who cyberbully are jealous, angry or want to have revenge on someone, often for no reason at all
*cyberbullies often think that getting their group of friends to laugh at someone makes them look cool or more popular*
some people also bully others as a form of entertainment or because they are bored and have too much time on their hands
many do it for laughs or just to get a reaction


----------



## Flying_Monkey (2 Jul 2008)

Ok, so you have no argument of your own. I guess you will have to carry on talking to yourself now...


----------



## summerdays (2 Jul 2008)

He didn't seem to have a problem suggesting that I and everyone else in the public sector is a complete waste of space and money. I don't mind people pointing out that there are some who exploit the system, but that the whole bunch of us need a pay cut... well sorry I don't need my job that much, but there would be plenty of people who would loose out if I wasn't there.

(Edit: that makes me sound more important than I am... but as our department is short staffed it would have an impact if I left).


----------



## Rhythm Thief (2 Jul 2008)

spire said:


> Well done, FM and GA.
> 
> Come on you others – 'fess up!



Nobody. I love you all.
besides, as a mod, I just ban people I don't like


----------



## Abitrary (2 Jul 2008)

summerdays said:


> He didn't seem to have a problem suggesting that I and everyone else in the public sector is a complete waste of space and money. I don't mind people pointing out that there are some who exploit the system, but that the whole bunch of us need a pay cut... well sorry I don't need my job that much, but there would be plenty of people who would loose out if I wasn't there.
> 
> (Edit: that makes me sound more important than I am... but as our department is short staffed it would have an impact if I left).



Simoncc is in a way like dissident soviet poet Alexander Solzhenitsin, in the way he criticised the state and had to be sent to people's ignore lists for penance.


----------



## mickle (2 Jul 2008)

Abitrary said:


> Simoncc is in a way like dissident soviet poet Alexander Solzhenitsin, in the way he criticised the state and had to be sent to people's ignore lists for penance.



Have you been drinking Abitrary?


----------



## Abitrary (2 Jul 2008)

mickle said:


> Have you been drinking Abitrary?



No, not at all. Do you think I could still spell to this standard if I was?


----------



## asterix (3 Jul 2008)

Why hasn't anyone responded to this thread yet?


----------



## User482 (3 Jul 2008)

Abitrary said:


> Simoncc is in a way like dissident soviet poet Alexander Solzhenitsin, in the way he criticised the state and had to be sent to people's ignore lists for penance.



Solzhenitsin had interesting and original things to say, and was sent to a gulag as a result.

SimonCC has boring and repetitive things to say, and some people have chosen to ignore him as a result.

In what way do you think they are like each other?


----------



## Smeggers (3 Jul 2008)

Its quite admirable and dignified of simoncc not to have responded.


----------



## theclaud (3 Jul 2008)

Smeggers said:


> Its quite admirable and dignified of simoncc not to have responded.



Or maybe we're all on _his_ ignore list.


----------



## Cycling Naturalist (3 Jul 2008)

Flying_Monkey said:


> So we're not allowed to find his constant barrage of deliberately ignorant selfishness offensive and wearying?
> 
> People sometimes find me pretentious, pompous and boring. I know because they tell me openly on the forum.



Yes, but this is only sometimes and not only are you very often right, but there's no nastiness in you.






Unless you've just had a Turkey Twizzler.


----------



## Bad Company (3 Jul 2008)

Patrick Stevens said:


> Yes, but this is only sometimes and not only are you very often right, but there's no nastiness in you.:



Blimey FM often right. I'm not so sure about that. No nastiness though and no resorting to abuse.


----------



## jonesy (5 Jul 2008)

I've only got Absinthe Minded on my list; and that is simply because I sometimes read this forum at work and don't want to download pages of expletives.


----------



## jonesy (5 Jul 2008)

Abitrary said:


> Simon can be a bit dogmatic sometimes, but these hateful admissions about ignore lists amount to nothing short of cyber-bullying.
> 
> http://yp.direct.gov.uk/cyberbullying/
> 
> If this was the US, he could sue for this. But I'm sure he's bigger than that... unlike some of you lot.



So you think people shouldn't post things that are 'hateful'? Presumably this means you won't be using insults like 'spasmo' again then?


----------



## Abitrary (5 Jul 2008)

mjones said:


> So you think people shouldn't post things that are 'hateful'? Presumably this means you won't be using insults like 'spasmo' again then?



Yes, yes, I am chastened. I always enjoy reading your posts and think you are one of the venerables who have made this forum into something more than a mere cycling forum.

But if you enjoy giving people a kicking when they are down, then so be it. I've been bullied before. I can take it.


----------



## jonesy (5 Jul 2008)

Abitrary said:


> ...
> But if you enjoy giving people a kicking when they are down, then so be it. I've been bullied before. I can take it.



Er, I thought it was simoncc who you were defending from (alleged) bullying? When did you become the victim?


----------



## Abitrary (5 Jul 2008)

mjones said:


> Er, I thought it was simoncc who you were defending from (alleged) bullying? When did you become the victim?



We are all victims in some way or other. The random injustices of life are carrion for the bully.

Yes I do defend people people like simoncc when I think that the cut and thrust is unfair. But I rest assured that if ever I was bullied, then he would be there for me.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (5 Jul 2008)

So noble it brings a tear to my eye. But just the one...


----------



## Abitrary (5 Jul 2008)

Flying_Monkey said:


> So noble it brings a tear to my eye. But just the one...



Says he who started the trend of ignoring simoncc. The original cyber-bully. I bet you look like robo-cop in real life.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (5 Jul 2008)

I do. I also have the guns. There's no stopping me.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (5 Jul 2008)

BTW, what are you drinking tonight, Abitrary? Mine's a large bottle of very chilled fino sherry...


----------



## Abitrary (5 Jul 2008)

Flying_Monkey said:


> BTW, what are you drinking tonight, Abitrary? Mine's a large bottle of very chilled fino sherry...



Ha! you fancy me you big gaylord. Sort out your sexuality before you start fancying trixy gits like me.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (5 Jul 2008)

You wish... just because my wife's away doesn't mean I 've switched sides...


----------



## Abitrary (5 Jul 2008)

Flying_Monkey said:


> You wish... just because my wife's away doesn't mean I 've switched sides...



If it was a choice to save the human race after a nuclear disaster, who would you impregnate, simoncc or mjones?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (5 Jul 2008)

What kind of a choice it that? Can't I have Bjork?


----------



## Abitrary (5 Jul 2008)

Flying_Monkey said:


> What kind of a choice it that? Can't I have Bjork?



They are both borks most of the time, but the clock is ticking... which one would you put your cock in in order to save the humans?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 Jul 2008)

I think I would rather let the human race die out... and I hope that something rather better evolved to take our place. And I think I need to go to bed now...


----------



## jonesy (6 Jul 2008)

Abitrary said:


> If it was a choice to save the human race after a nuclear disaster, who would you impregnate, simoncc or mjones?



I fear you may have missed out on one or two fundamental points from your human biology lessons...


----------



## yello (6 Jul 2008)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Can't I have Bjork?



Gladly. As long as you don't make her howl.


----------



## spire (19 May 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> It is getting to them, not least because I can take the mickey and they know full well I'll never read their supposedly 'witty retorts'. I can even speculate as to the contents of their posts (Patrick Stewart - bottom humour, AiS - sack everybody, Bonj - nope I can't to Bonj, but, then again, who can?) and others can give me marks out of ten. It is, to be honest, an endless source of trivial amusement.
> Here's the full list...
> Andy in Sig andyfromotley bonj edwardcc GilesM Joe24 oneday Patrick Stevens snorri very-near
> you can see that I've saved an awful lot of time reading the same-old same-old. Although I can't for the life of me remember why snorri is on the list. That might be a clerical error on my part.



Dell Boy, I'm worried about your ignore list! 

AfromO I can understand, but AIS and Patrick??


----------



## Cycling Naturalist (19 May 2009)

yenrod said:


> >And it means that some threads develop in a very strange way, you ask a valid question and never get a reply, etc.....
> 
> I routinely converse with certain 'people' but never get a reply ! - Pat Stevens is namely one of them....



I often have difficulty in understanding the conversation.


----------



## Bad Company (19 May 2009)

Why did this thread turn up again today - After nearly a year!!!!


----------



## spire (19 May 2009)

Bad Company said:


> Why did this thread turn up again today - After nearly a year!!!!



My quote was from a current thread not principally related to ignore lists, so I thought it better placed here1


----------



## Andy in Sig (19 May 2009)

As I said before, I could understand exasperation leading someone to putting simoncc on an ignore list and dealing out the same to Spindrift for his sheer odiousness but I'm afraid I don't get it the rest of the time (although I've never had such a list). As Zim said in the OP, it goes against the spirit of the forum and what's the point of going on a forum where people only toe a line you like? It's just strange.


----------



## redcogs (19 May 2009)

i have occasionally put myself on my own ignore list to save others the bother.


----------



## Cycling Naturalist (19 May 2009)

spire said:


> Dell Boy, I'm worried about your ignore list!
> 
> AfromO I can understand, but AIS and Patrick??



It assists in retaining a closed mind.


----------



## lech (19 May 2009)

_what's the point of going on a forum where people only toe a line you like?_

Ignore lists have nothing to do with contrary opinions, just single-note obsessives like linford who make very little effort to seriously rebut points and resort to abuse rather than discourse


----------



## zimzum42 (19 May 2009)

methinks lech/spinners already has me on his! further proof for me it's him!


----------



## Bad Company (19 May 2009)

lech said:


> _what's the point of going on a forum where people only toe a line you like?_
> 
> Ignore lists have nothing to do with contrary opinions, just single-note obsessives like linford who make very little effort to seriously rebut points and resort to abuse rather than discourse



Whoooaaa hang on a minute - Kettle & Pot.


----------



## lech (19 May 2009)

You can see it in the Room101 thread. linford can't justify his speeding so he makes some offensive remarks aout posters and their families. Scratch an internet argumentative, get a sociopath. Nobody insulted him, I certainly didn't, but his response was a foul tirade. If I want to hear mental deficients rant against the world I'll go and sit near the winoes at the bus station, until then linford and others like him are ignored. It's like tuning out care in the community.


----------



## Cycling Naturalist (19 May 2009)

lech said:


> You can see it in the Room101 thread. linford can't justify his speeding so he makes some offensive remarks aout posters and their families. Scratch an internet argumentative, get a sociopath. Nobody insulted him, I certainly didn't, but his response was a foul tirade. If I want to hear mental deficients rant against the world I'll go and sit near the winoes at the bus station, until then linford and others like him are ignored. It's like tuning out care in the community.



Definitely spinner's style. Now for the litmus test. 

Boris Johnson is doing a cracking job as Mayor of London.


----------



## zimzum42 (19 May 2009)

lol

If anyone is in doubt that lech is Spinners, then they really ought to start a BoJo thread. Now, to find a person not on his ignore list who will start such a thread!


----------



## dellzeqq (20 May 2009)

spire said:


> Dell Boy, I'm worried about your ignore list!
> 
> AfromO I can understand, but AIS and Patrick??



Spire, when you reach my age, you'll be the same as me. Too little time. And too much blood pressure. What's wrong with giving yourself a break from something that is entirely unsatisfactory?

Put it this way - if you were on a LEJoG, what wouldn't you give to sleep through Preston?

There is, of course, the other side to it. It's a brilliant (if amazingly trivial) hermetically sealed joke. One that makes me chuckle every time I see a whole page of Linf's posts reduced to 'this twerp is on your ignore list'.


----------



## very-near (20 May 2009)

lech said:


> _what's the point of going on a forum where people only toe a line you like?_
> 
> Ignore lists have nothing to do with contrary opinions, just single-note obsessives like linford who make very little effort to seriously rebut points and resort to abuse rather than discourse



What is the point in ban lists if those who ignore them keep re registering ?

Why were you banned again Spindrift ?


----------



## dellzeqq (20 May 2009)

see! It's brilliant! I have absolutely no idea what he's on about!


----------



## theclaud (20 May 2009)

very-near said:


> What is the point in ban lists if those who ignore them keep re registering ?
> 
> Why were you banned again Spindrift ?



Ha! That's for dellzeqq. Revenge for the Gaia thing. And I'll be hurt if you put me on your ignore list.


----------



## very-near (20 May 2009)

theclaud said:


> Ha! That's for dellzeqq. Revenge for the Gaia thing. And I'll be hurt if you put me on your ignore list.



Ta for that TC 

Ignore lists are for people who can't engage in a debate without losing their temper when it doesn't go their way - you know who you are


----------



## User482 (20 May 2009)

very-near said:


> Ta for that TC
> 
> Ignore lists are for people who can't engage in a debate without losing their temper when it doesn't go their way - you know who you are



Mrs Pot, may I introduce Mrs Kettle?

(The speeding debate in Room 101 hasn't gone your way, and you got nasty as a result.)


----------



## Dan B (20 May 2009)

very-near said:


> Ignore lists are for people who can't engage in a debate without losing their temper when it doesn't go their way


Indeed, that's certainly one kind of people that I'd put on one.


----------



## very-near (20 May 2009)

User482 said:


> Mrs Pot, may I introduce Mrs Kettle?
> 
> (The speeding debate in Room 101 hasn't gone your way, and you got nasty as a result.)



It certainly hasn't gone your way or else it would have burnt itself out by now.

You conveniently ignore any points I make issue with so pot and kettle indeed.

As for nasty, I think I have been very restrained given your obtuse and sanctimonious attitude. If you didn't drop so much when you come and empty my bins, I'd not get anywhere near as annoyed with you


----------



## Andy in Sig (20 May 2009)

Boys,

there's not much point in importing a row from room 101 into another thread because there's a danger of the other thread going to room 101.


----------



## Shaun (20 May 2009)

When the seagulls follow the trawler, it is because they think sardines will be thrown into the sea.


----------



## very-near (20 May 2009)

Admin said:


> When the seagulls follow the trawler, it is because they think sardines will be thrown into the sea.



Deep!


----------



## theclaud (20 May 2009)

Admin said:


> When the seagulls follow the trawler, it is because they think sardines will be thrown into the sea.



Oooh! Aaaah! Administratah!


----------



## Shaun (20 May 2009)

theclaud said:


> Oooh! Aaaah! Administratah!



Ah, I knew someone would get it ... 

Pssst ... don't tell very-near about the deeply secret meaning of it all ...


----------



## User482 (20 May 2009)

very-near said:


> It certainly hasn't gone your way or else it would have burnt itself out by now.
> 
> You conveniently ignore any points I make issue with so pot and kettle indeed.
> 
> As for nasty, I think I have been very restrained given your obtuse and sanctimonious attitude. If you didn't drop so much when you come and empty my bins, I'd not get anywhere near as annoyed with you



No linf, you got nasty because you're not intelligent enough to come up with anything witty or interesting in response to having your belief system comprehensively dismantled. Your last sentence proves this point entirely. The best you can manage is unnecessary slurs, which you are not man enough to retract when it becomes irrefutably obvious that you are wrong.

As others have said, responding to your contributions is like shooting fish in a barrel. It'd be nice if you could up your game, if only to make the contest more sporting.


----------



## GaryA (20 May 2009)

Goldfish in a barrel?- In room 101 its more like condom fishing in the local polluted canal...


----------



## lech (20 May 2009)

_No linf, you got nasty because you're not intelligent enough to come up with anything witty or interesting in response to having your belief system comprehensively dismantled._

That's true linford, you made a series of offensive and personal remarks about poster's relatives. It wasn't pleasant to witness.

You also made a nasty personal attack on me after I dared comment on the original post, it had to be explained to you what the subject was actually about.

That's why you will be ignored, you're a broken record and a spiteful, aggressive person to boot.


----------



## Bad Company (20 May 2009)

lech said:


> _No linf, you got nasty because you're not intelligent enough to come up with anything witty or interesting in response to having your belief system comprehensively dismantled._
> 
> That's true linford, you made a series of offensive and personal remarks about poster's relatives. It wasn't pleasant to witness.
> 
> ...



Mr kettle, let me introduce you to Mrs Pot.


----------



## lech (20 May 2009)

_Mr kettle, let me introduce you to Mrs Pot_

Linford has an opinion on making the roads safer. His recommendations would make things worse, and more dangerous for vulnerable road users. When this is pointed out to him he makes a series of offensive, suggestive remarks about poster's families.

Unless you have evidence I've ever done the same you are full of crap, and I'll thank you not to lie about what I've written.


----------



## very-near (20 May 2009)

lech said:


> _No linf, you got nasty because you're not intelligent enough to come up with anything witty or interesting in response to having your belief system comprehensively dismantled._
> 
> That's true linford, you made a series of offensive and personal remarks about poster's relatives. It wasn't pleasant to witness.
> 
> ...



Coming from one of the few people who were banned for aggressive behaviour and unfounded accusations this is quite a funny statement to make Spindrift.

I say we bring back SimonCC. After all a ban isn't permanent here is it, and you can't hold your tongue if your life depended on it.

You specifically are the reason I have always kept an anonymous profile here Spindrift - you really are unhinged and I have no doubt represent a real danger to anyone around you who disagrees with you.


----------



## Bad Company (20 May 2009)

lech said:


> _Unless you have evidence I've ever done the same you are full of crap, and I'll thank you not to lie about what I've written._


_

Ah perhaps I am confusing you with another former Hounerable Member - Mr Spinney I think it was._


----------



## lech (20 May 2009)

_Coming from one of the few people who were banned for aggressive behaviour and unfounded accusations this is quite a funny statement to make Spindrift._

Liar.


I've been banned from nowhere. You, on the other hand, make a series of crude, aggressive remarks about posters' families. I'll give you a fiver for anything you find of mine that comes close.

Deal?


----------



## lech (20 May 2009)

_Spindrift wished Bad Companys family dead once - that was way out of order and deserved a banning IMO._ 

Possibly.

What's that got to do with me?

You've got the two most vocal opponents of cyclists and cycling here both making a series of claims of mental illness and threats of violence merely because it is pointed out to them that speeding is dangerous. You tell me, who's unbalanced?


----------



## dellzeqq (20 May 2009)

this is getting a bit like one of those westerns, where the protagonists are getting all ruffty-tuffty with each other, and they crash through a window and the camera follows them....


----------



## lech (20 May 2009)

_It wasnt nice._ 

Got a link? Or is that more bollocks?


----------



## very-near (20 May 2009)

User3094 said:


> Spindrift wished Bad Companys family dead once - that was way out of order and deserved a banning IMO.



He wished death on me as well - is he still here ?


----------



## Bad Company (20 May 2009)

lech said:


> _You've got the two most vocal opponents of cyclists and cycling here both making a series of claims of mental illness and threats of violence _


_

Who are they please?_


----------



## GaryA (20 May 2009)

Pom-poms at dusk.....I thought the word honourable was tainted enough by MP's antics to disqualify use...


----------



## MacB (20 May 2009)

lech said:


> _It wasnt nice._
> 
> Got a link? Or is that more bollocks?



Lech, out of curiosity are you saying that May 09, as per your profile, is the first time you've posted on this forum? If so you do seem to be a very forward type.


----------



## lech (20 May 2009)

I'm saying I don't know why I'm being accused of mental illness or threats of violence based on third hand quotes nobody can find.


----------



## zimzum42 (20 May 2009)

and here we go again with a classic spindrift ruck....


----------



## theclaud (20 May 2009)

zimzum42 said:


> and here we go again with a classic spindrift ruck....



Zimmers, you're obsessed with this Spindrift thing. Get over it.


----------



## spire (20 May 2009)

lech said:


> I'm saying I don't know why I'm being accused of mental illness or threats of violence based on third hand quotes nobody can find.



Spindrift was certainly mentally ill, but we'll give you the benefit of the doubt.

Is 'Lech' short for lecherous, or are you a fan of the eponymous ski resort?


----------



## MacB (20 May 2009)

lech said:


> I'm saying I don't know why I'm being accused of mental illness or threats of violence based on third hand quotes nobody can find.



I have accused you of nothing, I know nothing of you and am oblivious to any previous incarnations.

It's a simple question, is May09 your first ever post on here or have you previously been on under another guise?


----------



## lech (20 May 2009)

_It's a simple question, is May09 your first ever post on here or have you previously been on under another guise?_

If you've checked every post I've made you'd know the answer to that. How long you want this to go on for is up to you.


----------



## theclaud (20 May 2009)

spire said:


> Spindrift was certainly mentally ill, but we'll give you the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> Is 'Lech' short for lecherous, or are you a fan of the eponymous ski resort?



Perhaps he's a fan of Polish trade unionists/presidents.


----------



## zimzum42 (20 May 2009)

theclaud said:


> Zimmers, you're obsessed with this Spindrift thing. Get over it.


Maybe u never got a load of personal messages full of bile....


----------



## User169 (20 May 2009)

theclaud said:


> Perhaps he's a fan of Polish trade unionists/presidents.



...or a Polish beer. 

There used to be a poster on here named after a different Polish beer brand (spelled incorrectly as I recall); can't for the life of me remember what happened to him/her.


----------



## zimzum42 (20 May 2009)

User3094 said:


> From Spindrift or our new friend Lech?


Spindrift... Who is lech, pretty obviously. just waiting for admin to admit it!


----------



## MacB (20 May 2009)

lech said:


> _It's a simple question, is May09 your first ever post on here or have you previously been on under another guise?_
> 
> If you've checked every post I've made you'd know the answer to that. How long you want this to go on for is up to you.



It won't drag on at all, you'll either answer or you won't, it's mild curiosity, it won't keep me awake nights.

The Lech profile shows a join date of May09, which you know, and that was not the question, which you also know. Therefore looking at the Lech profile will not supply an answer and I'm not about to read through your posts looking for clues.


----------



## theclaud (20 May 2009)

zimzum42 said:


> Maybe u never got a load of personal messages full of bile....



That's true. Not having seen em, I can't really comment on them. But there is also a possibility that you're wrong, and he's somebody else. I'll admit he seems quite Spinny!


----------



## lech (20 May 2009)

_Maybe u never got a load of personal messages full of bile...._

Maybe I did. I guess we'll never know unless one of us posts them to settle it one way or the other.

You first.


----------



## spire (20 May 2009)

lech said:


> _Maybe u never got a load of personal messages full of bile...._
> 
> Maybe I did. I guess we'll never know unless one of us posts them to settle it one way or the other.
> 
> You first.




Isn't Boris doing a great job?


----------



## zimzum42 (20 May 2009)

And i'm off his ignore list!

Well, I won't be losing any sleep, it's late in Singapore! I'll rest assured that you'll be off again soon, especially if you get your teeth stuck into a Boris thread!

Night night Spinners!


----------



## theclaud (20 May 2009)

spire said:


> Isn't Boris doing a great job?



No - he's a c***. Does that make me Spindrift? Or perhaps Spartacus?


----------



## srw (20 May 2009)

theclaud said:


> No - he's a c***. Does that make me Spindrift? Or perhaps Spartacus?



He's also got a lousy sense of road safety - I saw him pootle across a red light with a mobile clamped to his ear this afternoon on my way home. Still, at least he had a helmet on.



(Spot the diversionary tactic)


----------



## dellzeqq (21 May 2009)

srw said:


> He's also got a lousy sense of road safety - I saw him pootle across a red light with a mobile clamped to his ear this afternoon on my way home. Still, at least he had a helmet on.
> 
> 
> 
> (Spot the diversionary tactic)



Boris is Spinners and ICMFP


----------



## GilesM (15 Oct 2009)

User3094 said:


> After years of opposition, the day has finally come....
> 
> My name is Smeggers and yes, I now have an Ignore List.
> 
> Am I now dirty or have I just grown up?



I am wondering who, does it make you feel morally superior?


----------



## theclaud (15 Oct 2009)

User3094 said:


> After years of opposition, the day has finally come....
> 
> My name is Smeggers and yes, I now have an Ignore List.
> 
> Am I now dirty or have I just grown up?



Hooray! Come on then, Smeggers - name names! Who has driven you to this? If you don't reply very quickly I shall start worrying that I'm on it .


----------



## Andy in Sig (15 Oct 2009)

I must admit that just out of nosiness I would like to be able to click on profiles and find out who is on ignore lists or the same function could be performed on one's own profile by a list of people who are ignoring one. It could be very amusing.


----------



## theclaud (15 Oct 2009)

This thread has a phoenix-like quality. This is its third shot at the big time. I just had a look at the poll results (yes I know, but I have papers for a board meeting to read). Those in favour of abolishing the ignore list include: bonj; yenrod; andyfromotley; the artist formerly known as LLB; zimzum; and "comedy"pilot. Fancy that!


----------



## Unkraut (15 Oct 2009)

theclaud said:


> This thread has a phoenix-like quality. This is its third shot at the big time. I just had a look at the poll results (yes I know, but I have papers for a board meeting to read). Those in favour of abolishing the ignore list include: bonj; yenrod; andyfromotley; the artist formerly known as LLB; zimzum; and "comedy"pilot. Fancy that!



For information.


----------



## theclaud (15 Oct 2009)

Unkraut said:


> For information.



Watch it, Unkers! What makes you think they can see _yours_?


----------



## Unkraut (15 Oct 2009)

theclaud said:


> Watch it, Unkers! What makes you think they can see _yours_?



 The joke was actually aimed at your list of worthies who might have got _you _on _their _ignore list. Or was it the other way round? I dunno, I feeling confused, had better go off for a coffee....


----------



## dellzeqq (15 Oct 2009)

my ignore list has stretched to 17 names. There are people on it I've never heard of.


----------



## chap (18 Oct 2009)

To tell you the truth, I am not completely sure how the ignore list works, or even where it resides. Although, I think the idea of ignoring (and I assume that means you do not see their posts, or posts in quoted replies, nor receive messages from them) somebody just because you don't like what they say is immature, and contrary to the idea of a forum.

There are plenty of unpleasant individuals in the world, but ignoring them often means not falling for bait as opposed to avoidance. Politically, that would be disastrous . The only reason I would suspect that the ignore list would be useful, would be if one was being persistently harassed through personal messages (or stalked on message boards) however, I would imagine that this would lead to the said individual being banned.


----------



## CopperBrompton (18 Oct 2009)

I would never put someone on ignore because I didn't like their views - they are the most interesting people to debate with, and occasionally challenge one's thinking. The only people on my ignore list are those who post complete nonsense, and even then I keep Stoney off the list for his amusement value.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (18 Oct 2009)

People go on my ignore list when they are pointlessly rude, and then only temporarily. Life is too short to deal with angry, rude people when you don't have to - there's enough of them that you can't avoid in real life! It tends to be either newcomers to the forum who seem to feel the need to make an impression, or trolls - and the trolls usually get removed pretty quick by Shaun. There's no-one on my list now.


----------



## Andy in Sig (18 Oct 2009)

Flying_Monkey said:


> People go on my ignore list when they are pointlessly rude, and then only temporarily. *Life is too short to deal with angry, rude people* when you don't have to - there's enough of them that you can't avoid in real life! It tends to be either newcomers to the forum who seem to feel the need to make an impression, or trolls - and the trolls usually get removed pretty quick by Shaun. There's no-one on my list now.



To go off at a tangent, that line reminded me: is it just me or is the word "angry" currently being used in a pejorative sense? I mean, if somebody is angry they are being bad? I'm not actually sure about this and I'm not suggesting that FM in that particular post is using it in that sense but I was wondering if anybody else had noticed this.

FWIW I think anger can often be justified. Whether or not one should give in to it i.e. show it, is another matter.


----------



## Jonathan M (18 Oct 2009)

yello said:


> I don't use it, but some do. Therefore I say keep it.
> 
> Why people put others on their ignore list is their concern.



+1. Some of the pompous pr*cks on here do cheese me off sometimes, but things seem to have been quieter recently. Either they've put me on an ignore list, or they've gone somewhere else.

I've never used an ignore list, never will. But if others wish to use it, then that is their choice.


----------



## Speicher (18 Oct 2009)

Andy in Sig said:


> To go off at a tangent, that line reminded me: is it just me or is the word "angry" currently being used in a pejorative sense? I mean, if somebody is angry they are being bad? I'm not actually sure about this and I'm not suggesting that FM in that particular post is using it in that sense but I was wondering if anybody else had noticed this.
> 
> FWIW *I think anger can often be justified*. Whether or not one should give in to it i.e. show it, is another matter.



Righteous indignation? Is that the phrase?

Some people (not just those on this forum) appear to be so angry for one reason or another, and so that their anger in a given situation may be completely out of proportion to the actual incident "causing" their anger.


----------



## Auntie Helen (18 Oct 2009)

I used to have someone on my ignore list because I couldn't bear their mangling of English - plus they never said anything I actually wanted to read. However, my sense of curiosity meant that half the time I would click 'view this post' anyway to see what they'd said. So I un-ignored them.

I have occasional desires to 'ignore' people who just post stupid waffle in café, but that might mean that I ignore almost everyone in café...


----------



## ComedyPilot (18 Oct 2009)

Uncle Mort said:


> ..........................................................?



Can someone tell me what Uncle Mort wrote, as I am ignoring him as he doesn't agree with me.








[joke BTW]


----------



## Speicher (18 Oct 2009)

I have used it twice. Once for a poster who now appears to have left the forum.

Also used it briefly more recently, and found that the threads made just as much sense without that poster's posts.  He has also left the forum.

I think I was on Bonj's ignore list, cos he never answered any of my questions.


----------



## srw (18 Oct 2009)

Speicher said:


> I think I was on Bonj's ignore list, cos he never answered any of my questions.



Bonj never answers _anyone's _questions. You're not alone there.


----------



## dellzeqq (19 Oct 2009)

the great virtue of ignore lists is that you avoid reading stuff that is depressing, or unpleasant. Of course there are those mischievous souls (you know who you are, theclaud) who quote the ignorees, but the quoted post becomes a kind of in-joke, and doesn't offend me in the way the original might have.

I like that arbitrary make-up of my ignore list. There are people on there I cannot recall. The thing becomes a kind of game. Who is Maverick? What might he or she be writing? Equally there are a couple of people I've met and didn't like - and their inclusion on the list has nothing to do with anything they've ever posted here.

The whole point is this. When I switch on Cycle Chat I want to be enlightened or charmed. I quite like to ponder points of view remote from my own, but I've no desire at all to read stuff that convinces me that humanity is going to hell in a hand-cart.


----------



## srw (19 Oct 2009)

In the olden days there was something called a kill-file. That ensured that you didn't even know when people had posted. The trouble with the ignore list is that you can still see exactly who has posted, and when. If you like picking at scabs that is an invitation to de-ignore people.


----------



## Andy in Sig (19 Oct 2009)

I personally can't see the point of cutting oneself off from differing points of view unless they are clearly irrational (as opposed to mistaken). OTH there is an undeniable right to ignore if one will.

That said, I think that the ignorer should show some sort of manners e.g. I get annoyed at Dell taking digs at Patrick who he professes to ignore and has occasionally made a fool of himself in a very minor way by assuming a content in some of Patrick's posts which bears no resemblance to reality. That, IMO, is as churlish as it is childish but in the bigger scheme of things, it is of course as nothing.


----------



## Cycling Naturalist (19 Oct 2009)

Andy in Sig said:


> I personally can't see the point of cutting oneself off from differing points of view unless they are clearly irrational (as opposed to mistaken). OTH there is an undeniable right to ignore if one will.
> 
> That said, I think that the ignorer should show some sort of manners e.g. I get annoyed at Dell taking digs at Patrick who he professes to ignore and has occasionally made a fool of himself in a very minor way by assuming a content in some of Patrick's posts which bears no resemblance to reality. That, IMO, is as churlish as it is childish but in the bigger scheme of things, it is of course as nothing.



And of course, I can always ignore childish behaviour.


----------



## theclaud (19 Oct 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> Of course there are those mischievous souls (you know who you are, theclaud) who quote the ignorees



_Me?_ 

OK - busted. But I'll have you know it's not a haphazard affair but a form of forum orchestration. I am very selective, and I always leave ignored the bits the ignorees really want quoted. I must admit that playing your ignore list is a huge source of entertainment, because the ignorees are so obviously rattled by it.


----------



## Cycling Naturalist (19 Oct 2009)

theclaud said:


> _Me?_
> 
> OK - busted. But I'll have you know it's not a haphazard affair but a form of forum orchestration. I am very selective, and I always leave ignored the bits the ignorees really want quoted. I must admit that playing your ignore list is a huge source of entertainment, because the ignorees are so obviously rattled by it.



Ignorees can test it by posting that they are going to burgle dellzeqq's house, or that he's on the BNP membership list as secretary of the Streatham branch.


----------



## dellzeqq (19 Oct 2009)

theclaud said:


> _Me?_
> 
> OK - busted.


you want the smiley to be taken in to consideration...?


----------



## theclaud (19 Oct 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> you want the smiley to be taken in to consideration...?



Heh heh. I knew you'd like it. Don't pretend you haven't gone soft on smilies lately...


----------



## XmisterIS (19 Oct 2009)




----------



## dellzeqq (19 Oct 2009)

theclaud said:


> Heh heh. I knew you'd like it. Don't pretend you haven't gone soft on smilies lately...


you're just taking advantage of my weakened state!


----------



## theclaud (19 Oct 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> you're just taking advantage of my weakened state!



Nonsense!


----------



## spire (13 Sep 2010)

The subject of 'ignore lists' has come up again and is taking two threads off-topic, so I've bumped this thread.

One of the major attractions of this place is the diversity of views, for example FM and Gary see things from a completely different perspective to me and I welcome this challenge (though I will seldom admit it!).

Last Friday, Ben and I joined FM and Gary on the ever-swelling ranks of Dell's ignore list and he will only engage with acolytes, disciples and sycophants. What is the point of that?


----------



## Bad Company (13 Sep 2010)

spire said:


> The subject of 'ignore lists' has come up again and is taking two threads off-topic, so I've bumped this thread.
> 
> One of the major attractions of this place is the diversity of views, for example FM and Gary see things from a completely different perspective to me and I welcome this challenge (though I will seldom admit it!).
> 
> Last Friday, Ben and I joined FM and Gary on the ever-swelling ranks of Dell's ignore list and he will only engage with acolytes, disciples and sycophants. What is the point of that?




I have never used the ignore function. How do you know that you, Gary and FM are on Dell's ignore list?


----------



## Cycling Naturalist (13 Sep 2010)

yenrod said:


> >And it means that some threads develop in a very strange way, you ask a valid question and never get a reply, etc.....
> 
> I routinely converse with certain 'people' but never get a reply ! - Pat Stevens is namely one of them....



It's certainly not deliberate. It may be that I've interpreted your posts as being rhetorical.


----------



## Andy in Sig (13 Sep 2010)

Dell must do as he sees fit. 

It does seem to me however that there is an obligation of manners or etiquette if you will which should come with running an ignore list and that is that you should refrain from having digs, however obliquely, at the people you claim to be ignoring (clearly you're not ignoring somebody if you choose not to see their posts but still make comments about them) as that is simply cowardly because they are denied the facility of direct reply.

I believe that I'm on three ignore lists at the moment. I'd rather not be on any because to engage in debate is fun and the exchange of views surely does all of us good.

I think I accepted people ignoring simoncc and spindrift but they were impossible, maybe even slightly disturbed, characters.

If people have real differences, I think the best thing is to resolve them by PM.


----------



## spire (13 Sep 2010)

Andy in Sig said:


> you should refrain from having digs, however obliquely, at the people you claim to be ignoring (clearly you're not ignoring somebody if you choose not to see their posts but still make comments about them)



Dell did this today, putting my name in some silly rhyme.

It is the equivalent of the sad kid at school with his fingers in his ears calling other people names.


----------



## John the Monkey (13 Sep 2010)

mickle said:


> ... and find it reduces my blood pressure.



That.


----------



## GaryA (13 Sep 2010)

I'm in favour of keeping 'em. The only active member on my list is Love benjoy..for the same reasons (albeit lesser) than Paramedic, Banjo and of course ....drum roll:







The unmentionable one  

.....willful ignorance and the lack or redeeming features.


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Sep 2010)

blood pressure. That's a good reason for having an ignore list. As is boredom. And distaste. And, then again, there's room for the personal stuff, like loyalty to a friend who is insulted by another forumee. 

All in all it cuts down on life's little aggravations. Helps the digestion. You should try it some time.


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Sep 2010)

User3094 said:


> The fact that you mentioned it is the point of that...
> 
> ... and now I've said that AND quoted you, *I expect my days are numbered*!


never!


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Sep 2010)

Bad Company said:


> I have never used the ignore function. How do you know that you, Gary and FM are on Dell's ignore list?


It would be discourteous (sp?) not to tell them 

Although, if I'm completely honest, there are people on my ignore list that I've never even heard of, so it may be that I didn't tell them... 

here's the thing. Zimmers is a rank Tory - don't protest, Zimmers, you know it, I know it, the world knows it. He rides a fixie. He's a beardy. His views on handlebar alignment will be quoted by satirists for years to come. Is he on the ignore list? Of course not. His failings may be legion, legendary even, but he's got a sense of humour, a talent to amuse, and, even though he wouldn't choose to put it this way (and I'll doubtless be put on his ignore list for saying it) a love of humankind. To look in to Zimmers' eyes (this really is going to get me on his ignore list) is to see that love. Oh - and he is really, really good with a puncture patch. TEC duties beckon.


----------



## spire (13 Sep 2010)

dellzeqq said:


> blood pressure. That's a good reason for having an ignore list. As is boredom. And distaste. And, then again, there's room for the personal stuff, like loyalty to a friend who is insulted by another forumee.
> 
> All in all it cuts down on life's little aggravations. Helps the digestion. You should try it some time.



In your case, Dell, it's the inability to deal with certain truths about your own attitude.

You would be better off staying in Cafe if you don't want people to challenge your preconceptions.


----------



## GaryA (13 Sep 2010)

Plenty of drones on here insulted my old mate redcogs (RIP)..... but I was never tempted to behave like a mincing petulant yugoslavia tennis fairy and chuck them in my sin bin...and who was a major player in p!ssing off redders enough to leave for good?


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Sep 2010)

[QUOTE 279542"]
Quoted for reference
[/quote]thankyou


----------



## spire (13 Sep 2010)

Redcogs is much missed and wasn't it Dell who drove him off?


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Sep 2010)

mincing petulant yugoslavia tennis fairy! I'm so flattered  








Dell and GaryA - a Doubles act to remember

and deeply impressed that somebody worked out the avatar (although she was Czech, and is now a U.S. citizen)


----------



## Danny (13 Sep 2010)

spire said:


> Redcogs is much missed and wasn't it Dell who drove him off?



IIRC, what made Redcogs leave was the fact that the Mods chose to delete the somewhat ribald riposte to dell that he had posted.


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Sep 2010)

Danny said:


> IIRC, what made Redcogs leave was the fact that the Mods chose to delete the somewhat ribald riposte to dell that he had posted.


not that I complained...


----------



## spire (13 Sep 2010)

Why has this topic been moved to 'Site Feedback'?

The discussion is now more about the motivation for 'Ignore Lists' rather than any technical matter.


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Sep 2010)

well, I'm sorry if people are upset about it, but I'd have thought that the simple thing would be to put me on their ignore lists. If I am nothing more than a mincing petulant yugoslavia tennis fairy then it wouldn't be much of a sacrifice on their part. It might even be a relief.


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Sep 2010)

User3094 said:


> Wasnt Redders advocating turning a blind eye to drunk drivers? A kinda working class soliditarity at all costs kinda thing?


I think that was it, and, having been whacked by a drunk driver doing 55mph, I was pretty steamed about it. But, then again, I did the sensible thing - and put him on my ignore list and withdrew, hors de forum.


----------



## hackbike 666 (13 Sep 2010)

Panter said:


> I must admit I don't use it and don't see the point of it but I voted No as it should be peoples choice to use it if they wish.



Agree just so long as BentMikey doesn't put me on his ever expanding ignore list.


----------



## Danny (13 Sep 2010)

dellzeqq said:


> I think that was it, and, having been whacked by a drunk driver doing 55mph, I was pretty steamed about it. But, then again, I did the sensible thing - and put him on my ignore list and withdrew, hors de forum.



Which to my mind is a lot better than getting drawn into some of the circular arguments we have seen on the forum - for example a discussion between Mr Paul (who I admire greatly) and LLB on the subject of 4x4s could easily generate several hundred post in a few milliseconds.


----------



## Bman (13 Sep 2010)

I dont use it. I would rather see posts rather than ignoring them. If a post is distasteful, I stop reading it

However, It would be a nice little feature below everyones avitar that shows how many people are ignoring that user. That way you could see who is rubbing people up the wrong way (e.g. "ignored by 4 users"). Obviously it shouldn't show who is ignoring who, just a count.


----------



## Canrider (13 Sep 2010)

Hmm, I think I like that suggestion..


----------



## Danny (13 Sep 2010)

Canrider said:


> Hmm, I think I like that suggestion..



Me too. Perhaps Admin can add it to his list.


----------



## Danny (13 Sep 2010)

...and perhaps dell could be asked to start a blog to keep us updated as to who is on his ignore list each week.


----------



## summerdays (13 Sep 2010)

I'm not sure I do - I think I would worry over what I had done to offend those people - I'm probably better not knowing if I'm on someone's ignore list. If you want it - could it be a turn on/off feature then.

I've only ever had one person on my ignore list for any length of time and he's not around any more but was mentioned further up this thread. I have one other person that I effectively ignore by simply not reading their posts as they wind me up and then I want to reply and it doesn't do any good - other than to have an argument as it doesn't change his views at all. For those people the ignore list is useful.


----------



## theclaud (13 Sep 2010)

Canrider said:


> Hmm, I think I like that suggestion..



It's a good one.


----------



## summerdays (13 Sep 2010)

Uncle Mort said:


> It will never fly. Showing anonymous and what can only be seen as negative information about posters is completely against the spirit of this place.




+1
That's a much better way of saying it than my version.


----------



## theclaud (13 Sep 2010)

Uncle Mort said:


> It will never fly. Showing anonymous and what can only be seen as negative information about posters is completely against the spirit of this place.



I think it was only ever a mischievous joke, Uncle M!


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Sep 2010)

Danny said:


> ...and perhaps dell could be asked to start a blog to keep us updated as to who is on his ignore list each week.


I think that would be a little confrontational. And, as you know, I no longer do confrontation.

I do own up to a pang of guilt. When Mr. Paul was giving Linf a good seeing-to, and I was hiding behind my ignore list, I knew that Mr. Paul was a better man than I. He had the will, where mine had failed.


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Sep 2010)

User3094 said:


> I would start a thread in P&L for ignorees only - obviously it couldnt be policed. *But it would be a whole thread that Dell couldnt see*.
> 
> As Im Dell, son of Dell, Im exempt tho. Sorry.


there have been a few that have come close. I do recall a couple of pages on which I've seen one post in ten.


----------



## theclaud (13 Sep 2010)

dellzeqq said:


> and deeply impressed that somebody worked out the avatar (although she was Czech, and is now a U.S. citizen)



Of course! Dammit - I'm cross at not getting it. She looked familiar but it hadn't clicked. It's a nice pic.


----------



## Crackle (13 Sep 2010)

What about a forum gaol? I used to be an occasional visitor to a forum which had one - crazy.


----------



## Tim Bennet. (13 Sep 2010)

Crackle said:


> What about a forum gaol? I used to be an occasional visitor to a forum which had one - crazy.



Or a forum dungeon where naughty people could be put in chains and subjected to ritual . . . 

Whoops I seem to have got my 'favourite' websites mixed up.


----------



## theclaud (13 Sep 2010)

Uncle Mort said:


> Oh I see, I didn't delve into its murky origins!
> 
> But in retrospect it could have a certain _cachet _- maybe it could be a voluntary feature?



Yes but there's a fine line between _cachet _and showing off...


----------



## theclaud (13 Sep 2010)

Tim Bennet. said:


> Or a forum dungeon where naughty people could be put in chains and subjected to ritual . . .
> 
> Whoops I seem to have got my 'favourite' websites mixed up.


----------



## MacB (13 Sep 2010)

dellzeqq said:


> there have been a few that have come close. I do recall a couple of pages on which I've seen one post in ten.



 It gets better, that's almost as good as the line about not even recognising some of the names on your ignore list


----------



## spire (13 Sep 2010)

dellzeqq said:


> I think that would be a little confrontational. And, as you know, I no longer do confrontation.




What, since Friday?

(Maybe theclaud, your secretary, will quote this for you! )


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Sep 2010)

MacB said:


> It gets better, that's almost as good as the line about not even recognising some of the names on your ignore list


well, my memory's not what it used to be. Who is, or was, Bartok? Or Maverick? 

Actually I have just looked at the list and I realise that I once put somebody on the list because they were rude to Zimmers. Somebody that I agree with on almost everything! It must be some kind of crush! He'll never come on the FNRttC again! (Especially after going on about him being a perfect specimen yesterday)


----------



## theclaud (13 Sep 2010)

dellzeqq said:


> well, my memory's not what it used to be. Who is, or was, Bartok? Or Maverick?
> 
> Actually I have just looked at the list and I realise that I once put somebody on the list because they were rude to Zimmers. Somebody that I agree with on almost everything! It must be some kind of crush! He'll never come on the FNRttC again! (Especially after going on about him being a perfect specimen yesterday)



Ah yes - Maverick. He was the key player in a small team of stalkers you were accumulating at one point. I suspected him of being an alias of one of the regulars...


----------



## Shaun (13 Sep 2010)

The ignore feature is there for those who wish to use it, will be staying, and will operate as it always has done.

If P&L regulars want to play Guess Who? with Dell's ignore list, then please feel free, but for now, for this thread at least, it's time to draw it to a close.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

